# Árcédula, árszelvény



## thebulldog

There are two words as part of a label on the back of a 19th century oil painting. 
word 1. Areedula* - with an accent over the second e

word 2. Targyszelveny** - with accent over the a and last e (of veny)

I do not recognize the language and any identification and translation would be appreciated. Thanks, Mike

Mod correction of spelling:
*Árcédula
** Tárgyszelvény


----------



## GenJen54

I'm not sure if this fits here, but the second of the two words, at least, looked to be of slavic origin.  Perhaps someone in this forum can help this person. 

GenJen54


----------



## werrr

That's Hungarian.

Targy = object, theme

szelveny = coupon, cut, cross-section, profile

That's all I know.


----------



## cajzl

*ár* = price
*cédula* = tag
*árcédula *= price tag


----------



## galaxy man

It seems that the painting may have been sold through an art auction. 

When an article is accepted by the auction house, a sticker it attached to it with the necessary information (serial number?) to identify the article. This is called the tárgyszelvény, where tárgy = object or article, szelvény = clip.

As Cajzl already correctly said: árcédula is the price tag, that possibly shows the winning bid at the auction.


----------

